# Wakü Ja oder Nein?!



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Hi Community,

ich weis das die Frage schon tausendmal kam, aber is mir jetzt auch egal
Ich bin hin und her gerissen da ich mir letztens ein neues Sys gekauft habe und ich mit meinen Temps nicht zufrieden bin!
System:

X4 955 BE@3,2GHz@1,3V
Xigmatek Thors Hammer
Gigabyte Ma790XT-UD4P
Xigmatek Midgrade mit 7 Lüftern
4Gb G.Skill DDR3
PoV GTX 260(brauche da keinen kühler, da ich bald auf ATi HD 5xxx umsteigen will)

Unter Last(1h Prime) erreichen meine Kerne um die 56-59Grad( Ja der Kühler sitzt richtig und ich weis auch das es Sommer ist und die temps somit höher liegen, aber ich will auch im sommer den PC nutzen)

Da wollte ich mal fragen ob sich eine Wakü bei mir lohnen würde/ ob sie sinvoll ist!
Habe da auch mal eine zusammengeschraubt, mit meinem Wakü-Anfängerwissen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Bildlink


Bin für Meinungen und Verbesserungen offen/dankbar!
Mein Preislimit liegt so bei 250-300Oken(hatte Geburtstag)


MFG


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

So:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter  Gefällt mir viel besser


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

und warum gefällt dir das besser?
Mein Kumpel hat auch "nur" einen Tripple Radi und der reicht bei seinem q6600@3,6 kaum aus!?
ich will meinen ja dann auch nicht mehr auf 3,2betreiben, sondern eher so in Richtung 3,6-3,8GHz!

MFG


----------



## Ezio (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Deine Temps sind völlig in Ordnung, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Naja ich finde fast 60Grad bei einem Undervoltet CPU nicht so Toll!


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Der Q6600 produziert auch deutlich mehr Abwärme. Zudem ist das ein Triple mit 140er Lüfter, hat also ordentlich Fläche.

Der Cpu Kühler ist der Beste, Schlauch besser zu verlegen, Pumpe tausendfach und über lange Jahre bewährt und und und...


----------



## DrSin (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Würd auch den Tripple nehmen, und ich hab schon nen Q9550 @ 4Ghz mit nem Tripple stillhalten können


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Beim CPU Kühler/schlauch/ Pumpe gehe ich mit, aber warum einen kleinerin, aber teureren radi?


----------



## Ezio (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Naja ich finde fast 60Grad bei einem Undervoltet CPU nicht so Toll!


Für die Kerne ist das völlig normal, nur Tcase sollte nicht über 60°C gehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Mein Vorschlag 
Frag mal Wassermann@AT vielelicht bekommste ja noch Rabatt oder beim a-c-shop.de kaufen dort gibbet 10% Rabatt.


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Der Mora ist erst mit 5 Lüftern genauso gut wie der 120mm Vorgänger des Thermochill. Da dieser nochmal mehr Fläche hat, kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, wie klein der Abstand wird.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Mir gehts aber gerade um den Radi!
Warum ist der kleinere teurer? Ist meiner echt nicht gut ?


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Der ist gut, aber du musst basteln um die Lüfter montieren zu können.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Also wenn ich den Großen mit Lüfter vollschnalle wäre er noch besser?
reicht ein billigerer 120/140 tripple eigentlich aus um meinen CPU bei ca 3,6-3,8 auch ausreichend zu kühlen(24/7)

z.B

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/products_id/3387

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2280_XSPC-RS360-BLACK-Triple-Radiator.html


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ja reicht auch aus. Wenn du gutes P/L willst, kauf dir einen Magicool Extreme oder Swiftech Triple.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

wenn das schon ausreichen würde kann ich da ja noch ordentlich was sparen!
Mit was für temps kann ich dann so bei Standart settings (3,2GHz) rechnen?
*würde deine pumpe/schlauch/cPU-Kühler so übernehmen*


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Update

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Wieso nimmst du nicht meine Anschlüsse? Günstiger, leichter zu handhaben und keine Kompatibilitsprobleme. 16/10 Verschraubungen passen nicht auf sehr viele Kühler.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ohh sorry deine wollte ich eigentlich 
Aber nochmal zu den Temps, mit welchen kann ich bei deiner Konfig rechnen?

MFG


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Realistisch sind bei einer Wakü 10-~20° unter Lukü.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@Icke&er: bei deiner Zusammenstellung fehlen doch auch noch die Lüfter für den Radi, oder hast du da welche?


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ja für den Tripple hab ich noch welche! 
trotzdem Danke für den Tipp!

Naja, ist aber auch immer komisch, ob sich für 10Grad weniger 250Oken lohnen?

EDIT: 400ter Beitrag


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Bestell dir für das beim Radi gesparte Geld noch einen GPU Kühler... du wirst verblüfft sein, wei leise dein Rechner auf einmal sein wird.


Welche Lüfter hast du noch da?


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ja ein GPU Kühler würde folgen, wenn ich auch eine DX11 Karte umgestiegen bin

Aber die Frage ist ja auch ob es sich dafür lohnt 200Euro auszugeben?!


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Das musst du für dich selbst entscheiden. Für meinen teil würde ich NIEMALS wieder auf Lukü umsteigen. Mir würde einfach was fehlen. Naja in gut 7 Jahren gewöhnt man sich eben daran.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Naja werde villt erstmal ein paar kühlere Tage abwarten unf gucken wie sich die Temps verändern!
Ne billig Wakü für ca <150 Euro taugt ja leider nicht


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Wakü lohnt sich schon wegen der geringen Lautstärke und dem Bastelspass.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Da mein Gehäuse aber voll mit Lüftern ist, die mich nicht nerven fällt der Punkt Silent bei mir schonmal weg!
Da traure ich eher um den Bastelspaß!

Naja ich danke dir dann erstmal für deine Hilfe!

MFG


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Dann schmeiss die Lüfter raus und freu dich über die neugewonnene Ruhe!


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

werde mal noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## Terminator92 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Der Mora wäre in jedem Fall bei dir Overkill ein 120mm Tripple reicht da dickenund wenn ich dir ein Cpu kühler empfehlen darf:Anfi-tec

Ist einfach nur gut auch die restlichen Kühler etc.

In der aktuelle PCGH Extreme is auch en Artikel drüber,soweit ich weiß


----------



## Udel0272 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

also wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ob sich das lohn denn lass es lieber und besorg dir gute lukü denn es wird nie bei deiner ersten wakü zusammenstellung bleiben (glaub mir andere werden es bestätigen) denn es wird immer was geben was du denn noch haben willst (hier noch n durchflussmesser und hier noch n temp-fühler und vieleich noch die rams kühlen und wo weiter)

und ehrlich gesagt ist ne gute lukü auch leiser bei ner wakü hast du schon mal die 3 lüfter aufn radi und dann wird nachher dein gewäuse warm denn brauchst du noch gehäuse-lüfter und dann fehlt dir noch der luftstrom aufn mainboard und dann mus da eventuel noch n lüfter drauf und schwups hast du wieder 6 lüfter!!!!!

Aber glaub mir der bastelspass ist un übertroffen bei ner wakü!!!!


----------



## Madz (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> und ehrlich gesagt ist ne gute lukü auch leiser bei ner wakü hast du schon mal die 3 lüfter aufn radi und dann wird nachher dein gewäuse warm denn brauchst du noch gehäuse-lüfter und dann fehlt dir noch der luftstrom aufn mainboard und dann mus da eventuel noch n lüfter drauf und schwups hast du wieder 6 lüfter!!!!!


Kann  ic nicht bestätigen. Meine Wakü-Systeme kamen bisher immer ohne Gehäuselüfter aus.


----------



## Udel0272 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Dacht ich bei mir auch bis ich die ram´s mal angefast hab und mir die finger verbrant hab!!!!


----------



## Madz (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ja und? Ram kann sehr hohe Temperaturen vertragen.


----------



## Udel0272 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ich wollt sie erst mit in wakü kreis einbinden aber wenn die das abkönnen spar ich mit dei 100 euro


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Naja ich wollte ja auch nur erstmal CPU und später dan die Graka! Mein chipsatz und die Rams wollte ich eigentlich nicht kühlen!


----------



## Madz (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Die Kühlung des Rams ist auch unnötig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Dacht ich bei mir auch bis ich die ram´s mal angefast hab und mir die finger verbrant hab!!!!



Mein RAM hat unproblematische 60-65°C ("fingerverbrenn Temperatur") - aber ich hab auch noch zwei 80mm Päpste zur Gehäuselüftung.
Aber auch nur die. Das soll man mit Luftkühlung erstmal nachmachen


----------



## Forti (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@ Icke&Er, Du solltest aber nicht vergessen, das wenn du Deine CPU OCst, das die Spawas eine deutlich höhere Wärmeabgabe haben. Auch ich habe damals nicht darauf geachtet bzw gehört und habe mir beim OCen ein Bord zerschossen. Somit solltest Du darüber nachdenken wie weit oder ob überhaupt du ohne Spawa/NB/SB Kühlung du OC betreiben möchtest. Ich würde jedem dazu raten diese Komponenten mitzukühlen.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

sollten meine spannungswandler aber nicht von der Board-Highpipe kühlung mit gekühlt werden?


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

muß nicht wenn der Hersteller denkt das reicht. Aber wenn du auf Wakü umsteigst dann ist das doch ein kleines gleich dein MB mit zu Kühlen, kommt auch besser weil du kaum noch Luftbewegung drin hast, was sonnst dein CPU-Kühler mit der Abluft/Zuluft macht. Um OC zu machen auf aller fälle besser. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Da ich meine Gehäusebelüftung sowieso lassen will werden die Spaws aber eigentlich gleich weiter belüftet!


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Dann kannst du das doch lassen.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Sag ich ja


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hab bis jetzt nur die CPU unter Wasser. Die alte Luftkühlung, hab ich gedacht, reicht denn für die O-Heatpipekühlung meines X48-DQ6 aus. Tja denkste, trotz 2x140mm Lüfter vorn einem 120mm hinten und einem 140mm Lüfter oben werden die Spawa's und der NB-Chip megaheiß. Da die Heatpipe im "Normalzustand" (Lukü) vom CPU-Lüfter am oberen Ende der Pipe bestrichen werden sollte, damit se ihre Funktion zu 100% erfüllen kann, is das bei ner Wakü-Lösung der CPU nicht mehr der Fall und die Funktion ist stark eingeschränkt, somit steigen die Temps der Chips unter der Pipe was natürlich negative Folgen für die Chips bedeutet und auch zu Instabilitäten des Systems führen kann.

Also kurzum meine Empfehlung lautet, wenn schon Wakü dann alle wichtigen Komponenten, wie CPU, Spawa's und NB ob RAM oder SB liegt an den jeweiligen Temps dieser Komponenten und natürlich auch an deinem Geldbeutel^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Was heißt "megaheiß" in °C?
"verbrenn ich mir fast die Finger dran" fängt bei 40° an, da holt sich die Hardware noch Erfrierungen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@ruyven_macaran

Tja mein MB zeigt leider keine Temps für die Spawa's oder die NB an weder im BIOS noch unter Everest. Und ein Laser- oder Infrarotthermometer hab ich nich. Da ich aber bei Lukü der CPU die Spawa's und die NB mit den Fingern berühren konnte, ohne gleich loszulassen, geh ich von "normalen Temps" aus. Der Systemsensor sitzt in der Nähe der Spawa's, dieser zeigte vorher Temps um die 40 Grad, nach meinem Umbau erreicht er Werte von 55 Grad, das sind für Chips zwar keine Temperaturen, zeugen aber von einer Erhöhung im negativen Sinne. Ergo, da ich nur die CPU unter Wasser habe, die restliche Kühlung aber unter Luft ist diese Kühlkombi nicht optimal somit nicht zu empfehlen. Gigabyte sagt selbst das bei Wakü der CPU die O-Heatpipe nicht ihre volle Kapazität erreicht und empfiehlt daher auch diese Komponenten unter Wasser zu kühlen. Hiermit entschuldige ich mich für eine so "ungenaue" Angabe der Temperatur und hoffe jetzt auch dich einigermaßen zufrieden gestellt zu haben.


----------



## Forti (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Danke Conner75, besser hätte ich das auch nicht gesagt. Zustimmend nickt


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

welchen der 3 Kühler würdet ihr für meinen X4 955 Be empfehlen?

1: EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Plexi 
2: Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A
3: Watercool HK LT

Bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen!(Preis so ca 50 Euro)


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Den Watercool. Weil er die beste Leistung offeriert.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Auch wenn es "bloß" die Liteversion ist? oder sollte ich villt doch lieber gleich zum "richtigen" Modell greifen?


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Der Kühler ist im Prinzip der Gleiche, nur das Material des Deckel ist ein Anderes,.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

also von der reinen Kühlleistung gibs da keinen unterschied?


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Nein.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Das ist TOP!


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

habe meinen Warenkorb nochmal überarbeitet! könntet ihr nochmal ne Blick drüber werfen, speziel auf die Anschlüsse, da ich da die wenigste Ahnung habe!
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c5b2570a002618a5271465c9c07187c1


MFG


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/16bfb1a31fbfd7365d03a517141fb303


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@kingPiranhas

Danke! Nur so aus Neugirde, was war bei meinen Anschlüssen falsch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Falsch waren die nicht. Nur zu globig und zu teuer. 

*EDIT:* Der CPU Kühler ist ne andere günstigere Version


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Wieso teure Fertigmische? G48 und destilliertes Wasser FTW!


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Vielleicht will er ja klare Flüssigkeit?


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@kingPiranahs
Wir hatten aber den selben CPU-Kühler?!
Ich wollte das das alles Rot leuchtet!

Also nicht das Fertiggemisch sondern dest. Wasser und dieses G48(Was ist das? Korosionsschutz?)
Haste da mal nen Link oder wo gibs das?


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> dieses G48(Was ist das? Korosionsschutz?)


Ist Kühlerfrost- und Korrosionschutz aus dem Autofachhandel.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ah alles klar und das kann ich auch ohne bedenken da reinhauen? In welchem Verhältniss muss ich das mischen?


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> Ah alles klar und das kann ich auch ohne bedenken da reinhauen? In welchem Verhältniss muss ich das mischen?


Ja, was für eine Wasserkühlung im Auto gut ist, kann für einen PC nicht schlecht sein.  1:25 mischen,.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Und wie findet ihr die gesamtkonfig? reicht das für meinen X4 955, wenn ich ihn noch ein bissel oce so auf 3,6-3,8GHz?
Danke

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ich würde 2-3m mehr Schlauch bestellen, so hast du einen kleinen Vorrat fürs Basteln. Uv Zusatz brauchst du nicht, weil du schon UV Schläuche hast.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ah ok! danke für den Tipp!
Aber wird die Wakü zu CPU-Temp zähmen reichen?
Es soll ja auch später auch noch ein VGA Kühler für ne DX 11 Karte folgen!


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ja, reicht. Wozu ist der eine Lüfter?


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Für den Radi! Ich habe in meinem Gehäus(Xigmatek Mitgrade) an der Decke schon 2 davon und der Radi soll oben drauf und da muss ich noch einen davon nachrüsten!


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

In meinen Rechner würden eher Noiseblocker kommen, weil diese besser sind.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ja aber ich davon schon zwei, die bei ner wakü an der decke sinlos wären und die Lüfter sind auch schön leise und so komme ich am billigsten! 
1500Uprm werden ja wohl reichen!


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

1500 rpm sind schon zuviel. Für die Wakü reichen dir ~500u/min (runtergeregelte 1000er)


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ja aber um ehrlich zusein, dafür gebe ich kein extra Geld mehr aus und mit dem Lüfter fahre ich ja auch nicht schlechter oder?


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Dann kauf dir wenigstens Spannungsadapter, mit denen du sie auf 5V drosselst!


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

warum? wegen der Lautstärke? Die ist nicht ganz so wichtig, da ich im Gehäuse noch ne Menge anderer Lüfter mit über 1300Uprm habe! Mich stört das Geräusch auch "noch" nicht


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Probiers mal aus! Du wirst ganz sicher überrascht sein, wie leise und trotzdem stark eine Wakü sein kann.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ja Ja das glaube ich dir ja alles, aber ich muss meine Kosten so gering wie möglich halten, da es in 1 Monat zum Studium geht 
Wollte auch nur so um die 200 Euro ausgeben und das schaffe ich mit meiner zurzeitigen Konfig ja auch!


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Der Spannungsadapter kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> Wir hatten aber den selben CPU-Kühler?!


Das ist der gleiche CPu Kühler nur mit einer vernickelten Bodenplatte und 1,66€ günstiger. Das dürfte dir als Student nur recht sein oder?


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@KingPiranhas
da haste recht, als Student zählt der Preis 

@Madz
Ich brauche diese "Runterregelkabel" nicht, da ich sowieso alle Lüfter über meine 2 Lüftersteuerungen steuern will und kann!


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@Icke&Er hat deine Lüftersteuerung einen Temperatursensoranschluss? Wenn ja würde ich mir noch diesen Tempsensor mit bestellen.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ne hat sie leider nicht, hat nichtmal ein Display 
wo muss ich den den zwischenbauen? Kann ich die ganzen Wassertemps nicht mit Software auslesen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Nee für die Wassertemperatur brauchst du einen Sensor bzw Thermometer mit großer Messkala.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



conner75 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Tja mein MB zeigt leider keine Temps für die Spawa's oder die NB an weder im BIOS noch unter Everest. Und ein Laser- oder Infrarotthermometer hab ich nich. Da ich aber bei Lukü der CPU die Spawa's und die NB mit den Fingern berühren konnte, ohne gleich loszulassen, geh ich von "normalen Temps" aus. Der Systemsensor sitzt in der Nähe der Spawa's, dieser zeigte vorher Temps um die 40 Grad, nach meinem Umbau erreicht er Werte von 55 Grad, das sind für Chips zwar keine Temperaturen, zeugen aber von einer Erhöhung im negativen Sinne. Ergo, da ich nur die CPU unter Wasser habe, die restliche Kühlung aber unter Luft ist diese Kühlkombi nicht optimal somit nicht zu empfehlen.



"nicht optimal" ist nicht das gleiche, wie "nicht zu empfehlen".
"Optimal" ist n Core i7 975xe@Wakü, 3xGTX285@wakü, Mobo@Wakü, 6x512GB SSD, mehrfach gedämmte Pumpe, passive Netzteile und 5-6 Moras. (und ne eigenes Windrad) 
Alles andere ist entweder langsamer oder lauter.
Aber die meisten Leute halten trotzdem auch andere Systeme unter gewissen Bedingungen für empfehlenswert.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "nicht optimal" ist nicht das gleiche, wie "nicht zu empfehlen".
> "Optimal" ist n Core i7 975xe@Wakü, 3xGTX285@wakü, Mobo@Wakü, 6x512GB SSD, mehrfach gedämmte Pumpe, passive Netzteile und 5-6 Moras. (und ne eigenes Windrad)
> Alles andere ist entweder langsamer oder lauter.
> Aber die meisten Leute halten trotzdem auch andere Systeme unter gewissen Bedingungen für empfehlenswert.


 
Was hat das jetzt mit dem derzeitigem Thema zutun?

@king

brauche ich dann so ein Thermomenter auchnoch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@Icke&Er Thermometer oder Tempsensor sind optional.  helfen unternaderenm bei der Fehlersuche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit dem derzeitigem Thema zutun?



Entschuldige bitte, dass ich auf Wakü-spezifische Themen eingehe, die vor dem Chat besprochen wurden, den ihr hier heute abgezogen habt...


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Alles klar, dann packe ich so ein Teil auch noch ein!
aber wie erfahre ich denn dan die temps, da ja kein Display dabei ist?

Update des warenkorbs


@ruyven_macaran

Is ja ok! Er hilft einem unerfahrenem Wakü-Newbie halt schnell und gut


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> Alles klar, dann packe ich so ein Teil auch noch ein!
> aber wie erfahre ich denn dan die temps, da ja kein Display dabei ist?


Entweder über eine Lüftersteuerung die einen Tempsensoranschluss hat, seperates Display etc. Wenn du davon nichts hast bringt dir der Sensor nix. Wenn du einen Tempsensor haben willst brauchst du einen mit Display.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Dann tausche ich den halt gegen einen mit Display aus!


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Der mit Display ist leider sehr fehleranfällig, weil das Display schnell einen Wackelkontakt bekommt. Hatte selber schon 2 Stk. davon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Und das ließ sich nicht beheben?
Ich hab seit 4 Jahren son Ding und keine Probleme.


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Nein, liess sich leider nicht beheben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Tja, und andere fahren schon seit Jahren nen E-Kadett haben damit keine Probleme und vielen Anderen is der unterm Ar*** weggerostet.
So wie mir! 

Is zwar Off-Topic, aber das mußte ich jetzt ma sagen. Jeder hat andere Erfahrungen mit entwaigen Sachen und darum gehts hier nu ma.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie notwendig ist so ein Tempsensor wirklich? Kann man das nicht auch per Software auslesen?

MFG


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Nein, kann man nicht per Software auslesen. Weil er einen 2 Pin Anschluss hat, kann man den nicht ans Board anschliessen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Nein kannst du nicht. Nötig ist der Sensor zum Betrieb der Wakü nicht, hilft halt beim regeln der Lüftern und bei der Fehlersuche.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Du kannst natürlich auch auf den verzichten und die Werte die dir Everest oder der Hardware Monitor anzeigt als Anhaltspunkt nehmen. Mach ich momentan auch. Is aber nen cooles Gimmick und eingebunden über eine Lü-Steuerung auch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zur optimalen Regelung der Lüfter. Aber das is alles ne persönliche und finanzielle Ansicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Also dann sieht meine Endgültige Bestellung so aus!
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
OK?

Anmerkung: Ich finds trotzdem komisch, dass der Tripple Radi reichen soll für CPU+GPU! Warum gibs den dann die großen Teile?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> Anmerkung: Ich finds trotzdem komisch, dass der Tripple Radi reichen soll für CPU+GPU! Warum gibs den dann die großen Teile?


Weils Leute gibt die mehr kühlen oder einfach leiser kühlen wollen. Der XSPC RS360 brauch ne höhere Lüfterdrehzahl als der RX360.  Statt dessen kannst du auch den Magicool Slim Triple nehmen.

Der Tempsensor mit Display passt nicht zum Schlauch.

Wozu brauchst du die 2 PWM Verlängerungen?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/78db9171f6886dc89a25affec9a7c4ca


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Der Sensor passt nicht zu deinem Schlauch und du hast zu wenig Schlauch. (wolltest du nicht einen Vorrat anlegen?)


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Gut wird geändert! Verbesserung

@KingPirnahas

Habe ja Lüfter mit 1500Uprm und die Verlängerungen brauch ich um mit 2 Lüftern zur Lüftersteuerung zu kommen!

@Madz

So habe Anzahl erhöht!


So aber jetzt sollte doch alles passen oder?


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

2 Anschlüsse zu wenig.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> und die Verlängerungen brauch ich um mit 2 Lüftern zur Lüftersteuerung zu kommen!


Dann es so aber besser https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6ca8dc83f3d451d8796c60b9789c2870 bzw 2x 3 Pin Verlängerungen zu holen.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Warum? 2 für die Pumpe, 2 für den CPU, 2 den Radi macht und 2 als Ersatz!
Macht 8 und 8 habe ich!
Was fehlt den?

@King

Stimmt!


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Man bestellt immer 2 Anschlüsse pro Komponenten + zusätzlich Winkel. Die 2 Anschlüsse kannst du auch kaufen, wenn du die neue Graka + Kühler hast.


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Und zwei für den Sensor.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Manno man, aber jetzt hab ich dann alles?(2 anschlüsse hinzugefügt)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Bin zwar etwas über meinem Budget, aber dafür sollte die jetzt auch ganz gut sein!


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> Und zwei für den Sensor.


Dafür der Doppelnippel. 



> Manno man, aber jetzt hab ich dann alles?(2 anschlüsse hinzugefügt)


Du hast 2 Winkel hinzugefügt aber keine 2 weiteren Federbänder. Brauchst du 4 Winkel?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5fbd02bcb48a06482d7d9678aa6344cd


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Gut dann sollte ich ja alles haben! 
Man ne Wakü ist echt kompliziert

Wenn sich das jetzt nicht lohnt und meinen CPU dann nicht ordentlich kühlt wird flippe ich noch aus!


http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7d4504f3ba5c45d2fc139a13ed5d6c38http://3971c61c825f6009fb7e0ea16d0


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@Icke&Er schau dir meine letzt Konfig an, da passt der Doppelnippel farblich zu den Anschlüsse und ist ca 4€ günstiger.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Das ist Gut! Habe ich übernommen und die 2 Federbänder hinzugefügt!

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1ae9c4a45202547cf23ced4bb72416f6http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/811fa7478591cdc358606c9792ef836a


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Wozu den jetzt 4 Federbänder bei 2 drehabren Winkeltüllen und 8 PS tüllen obwohl du erstmal nur 6 brauchst?


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Er braucht Anschlüsse. 

Cpu Kühler, Pumpe, Radi und Sensor.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

So habe dann, ich hoffe das letzte mal, meine Bestellung angepasst!
Da der VGA Kühler erst noch kommt brauche ich ja nochnicht 5m Kabel und die ganzen Anschlüsse, daher habe ich erstmal alles nur auf CPU angepasst!(Des Geldes wegen)
Sollte ja jetzt auch alles so passen!

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1ab6ca70410719da538fbb48764e47ec


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Sensor fällt weg wegen dem Doppelnippel, ausser er will den Sensor mitten im Schlauch plazieren. Also 2x CPU Kühler, 2x Pumpe inc AGB, 2x Radi macht insgesamt 6. 

@Icke&Er schau mal im a-c-shop vorbei da gibt es zur Zeit 10% Rabatt.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ja aber bei A-C wirds etwas teurer und die haben auch nicht alles auf Lager oder man kennt den Liefertermin nicht!
Würde bei Aquatuning bestellen!

Passt dann also jetzt so? (Ich weis ich nerve, aber ich will be meir ersten Wakü nichts falsch machen)


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> Ja aber bei A-C wirds etwas teurer



Nicht bei 10% Rabatt und guten Alternativen. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter so könntest du bestellen. Was war den jetzt mit dem Kühlmittel und der Pumpenentkopplung? Habe ich wieder vergessen.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Was war den jetzt mit dem Kühlmittel und der Pumpenentkopplung? Habe ich wieder vergessen. 

Das Kühlmittel kann ich mir ja selber mischen und wozu brauche ich diese Pumpenentkopplung?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> und wozu brauche ich diese Pumpenentkopplung?


Damit die Vibrationen der Pumpe sich nicht auf's Case übertragen.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Also brauche ich auch noch sowas
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Klettband zur Pumpenbefestigung Klettband zur Pumpenbefestigung 52028
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 52112
??


----------



## JOJO (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Also ich bin gegen WK, denn erstens trinke ich nichts, wo Fische reinkacken, und zweitens verbaue ich nichts, wo Fische reinkacken könnten


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

wk? wasser kühlung?


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



JOJO schrieb:


> Also ich bin gegen WK, denn erstens trinke ich nichts, wo Fische reinkacken, und zweitens verbaue ich nichts, wo Fische reinkacken könnten


 
Dich zwingt ja auch keiner!


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



JOJO schrieb:


> Also ich bin gegen WK, denn erstens trinke ich nichts, wo Fische reinkacken, und zweitens verbaue ich nichts, wo Fische reinkacken könnten


Wieso lässt du dann nicht deine Finger da liegen wo sie hin gehören? Also NEBEN der Tastatur.


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

wollt ich auch schon sagen


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



Madz schrieb:


> Wieso lässt du dann nicht deine Finger da liegen wo sie hin gehören? Also NEBEN der Tastatur.


 
Amen


----------



## JOJO (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



Madz schrieb:


> Wieso lässt du dann nicht deine Finger da liegen wo sie hin gehören? Also NEBEN der Tastatur.


 
Hab´s jetzt mir der Nase getextet...

Mea kulpa, war doch nur ein Spass Leuts. Bei meinem nächsten Case kommt eine WK rein. Nur Caseking kann mein Case noch nicht liefern, soll Mitte Augustus kommen

Und dann, kommen viele Fragen an Euch, denn ich habe von WK nun wahrlich keine Ahnung

Ausser das da Fische reinkacken könnten


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ok, aber wenn du schon mit dem latinum um dich wirfst, dann aber bitte richtig. es heisst "mea _*c*_ulpa"


----------



## JOJO (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



Madz schrieb:


> Ok, aber wenn du schon mit dem latinum um dich wirfst, dann aber bitte richtig. es heisst "mea _*c*_ulpa"


 
Vielen Dank ob der Berichtigung

Recht hat er... welch Schande


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

@Madz

Kannst du auch nochmal über meine entgültige Bestellung gucken, ob jetzt endlich alles passt!
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Edit: Schläuche und Anschlüsse für die Graka sollen erst mit der Graka kommen!


----------



## Madz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Wenn du noch einen Meter mehr Schlauch nimmst, issses ok.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Wird gemacht! 
Dann möchte ich erstmal ein ganz großes Lob an

Madz

und

KingPiranhas

aussprechen, da sie mir echt super geholfen haben! Hut ab Jungs


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Statt dem Klettband nimm besser das Shoggy Sandwich (gibt es auch günstig im Baumarkt) oder Stück Schaumstoff.
Es ist besser den Schlauch im Ganzen zu holen, sonst hast du eventuell 2 Stück Schlauch die du nicht nutzen kannst. 

So würde ich jetzt bestellen https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/689d4133ab4c32058c6ce6b4150bf172


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ok!
Werds mir überlegen!


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

oder du machst sowas selbstgebautest wie ich, dann hörtst du nie wieder ne pumpe


----------



## Icke&Er (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ne ist nicht so mein Ding!


----------



## Icke&Er (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

So Wakü ist bestellt!
Habe sie aber noch ein wenig verbessert 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Zum Glück hast du nix verschlimmbessert.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ha ha!
Ich habe lieber noch ne bessere Pumpe genommen, da ich wenn ich die Graka auch nachrüste keine zu schwache Pumpe möchte!
Wollte es lieber gleich richtig machen, da ne Wakü ja auch länger halten soll!


----------



## Icke&Er (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

So Leute habe heute den Radi auf Gehäuse verpflanzt und habe aber nochmal ne wichtige Frage zu meinem CPU Kühler

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...-Rev-3-LT.html 
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3ce28875db4e6ccb9d0b38bb49d06617

Da es ja zwei Anschlüsse gibt stellt sich die Frage, welcher der Eingang und welcher der Ausgang ist?!
Oder ist das völlig egal?

Danke!


----------



## Madz (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Der Eingang ist mittig.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Alles klar Danke!

Hier sind die ersten Bilder vom Radieinbau


----------



## Madz (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Tja, mal wieder volle Kanne daneben gehaun. Die ganze Bohrerei war vällig unnötig. Du hättest einfach Abstandshalter nehmen, den radi darauf stellen und die Schläuche durch eine Slotblende ziehen sollen.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Wenn die Schläuche da mal durchgepasst hätten!
Und so ne kleinen popliegen Abstandshalter waren mir zu wackelig!
Die selbstgedrehten Abstandshalter sind da viel besser!


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Schläuche hinten z.B. durch ne Slotblende oder hinten im Case die Durchführungen genutzt. 
Die Abstandshalter halten meinen RX360 ohne Probleme auf dem oberen Lütergitter des Antec 1200.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Also ich hatte es auch erst mit Abstandshalter versucht, aber das war mir nischt! Wenns bei euch super hält is doch Top, bei mir war es zu wackelig! Und das mit der Slotblende habe ich aus dem Grund nicht gemacht, da ich so keine Schläuch außerhalb des Gehäuses habe sondern alles schön im Innerem versteckt habe 

Ist das jetzt echt so schlimm? Ich finde, dass es garnicht so schlecht aussieht!


----------



## Madz (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> Ist das jetzt echt so schlimm?


Ich finde schon. Du hast dein Case versaut und den Wiederverkaufswert quasi auf 0 gesenkt.


----------



## Planloser (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



Madz schrieb:


> Ich finde schon. Du hast dein Case versaut und den Wiederverkaufswert quasi auf 0 gesenkt.



Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es ihm bei der ganzen Geschichte überhaupt nicht um sowas geht? Er hats halt auf seine Weise gemacht - individuell, und darum geht es bei der ganzen Sache doch! 
Er freut sich darüber, daß er seinen ersten Radiator im PC einigermaßen gut (ich finde es wirklich ok) verbaut hat und du haust gleich mit einem Hammer drauf *kopfschüttel*  

Vergiß nicht, du bist in Sachen WaKü viiieeeeel weiter - wir fangen erst an, da liegen die Interessen doch ganz woanders 

@Icke&Er: Mach weiter so, ich finds cool! Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich bei deiner WaKü weiterentwickelt. Ich bin ja auch gerade dabei, mir eine zusammenzustellen *freu*


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

mm nich so dolle die lösung ganz ehrlich, hättest lieber die abstandshalter anders befestigt und den radi ein stück weiter hinten angebracht dann hättest du die durchführungen nutzen können. hätt ich anderst gemacht


----------



## Icke&Er (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



Planloser schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es ihm bei der ganzen Geschichte überhaupt nicht um sowas geht? Er hats halt auf seine Weise gemacht - individuell, und darum geht es bei der ganzen Sache doch!
> Er freut sich darüber, daß er seinen ersten Radiator im PC einigermaßen gut (ich finde es wirklich ok) verbaut hat und du haust gleich mit einem Hammer drauf *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Vergiß nicht, du bist in Sachen WaKü viiieeeeel weiter - wir fangen erst an, da liegen die Interessen doch ganz woanders


 
Genau! Ich bin da nicht eurer Meinung, da ich es garnet so schlecht finde und ob das Gehäuse nun nichts mehr wert ist, ist mir auch egal! Ich will es ja noch ne ganze Weile behalten!


Erstmal habe ich auch ein ganz anderes Problem undzwar ist meine Pumpe defekt! Sie dreht sich einfach nicht!
Muss also am Montag erstmal die alte reklamieren und ne neue bestellen!


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*



> Muss also am Montag erstmal die alte reklamieren und ne neue bestellen!


entweder reklamieren oder ne neue bestellen.


----------



## Icke&Er (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Naja ich will das mir nen neuen schicken, da ich es nicht einsehe nochmal Geld dafür zubezahlen!
Das meine ich mit eine neue bestellen!


----------



## Icke&Er (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

So Leute hier sind die ersten Bilder vom Innenleben, zwar noch ohne Pumpe, aber fürn Anfang muss es reichen
Hab ich`s Innen wenigstens "besser" gemacht?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Den Winkel auf dem AGb hättest du den nicht durch ne gerade Tülle erstzen können?


----------



## Icke&Er (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Ne, dann komm ich mit dem Kabel nicht hin oder ich muss nen Knick in den Schlauch machen und das ist doof!


----------



## Planloser (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus ... bis auf die Farbe vom Schlauch 

Ich betrachte die Schlauchfarbe aber nur gerade sehr "kritisch", weil ich bei mir noch am überlegen, welche Farbe ich kaufe ... Ich habe auch ein blaues MB (Gigabyte EP45-UD3) und eine rote GraKa (HD4870) - und habe absolut keine Ahnung, welche Farbe da wirklich reinpaßt! Aber roter Schlach vor blauem MB sieht irgendwie kacke aus


----------



## Icke&Er (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü Ja oder Nein?!*

Da ich aber noch rote Lüfter habe wird es bei Nacht und Lüfterbetrieb besser und stylischer aussehen! 

MFG


----------

